# Problems Installing LOTR BFME2



## Tyrannous (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

I recently bought Lord of the Rings, The Battle for Middle Earth 2 for my PC (over eBay), and I ran the installation, but when it goes to move "eauninstall.exe" from the disk, it comes up with an error saying "Error transferring eauninstall.exe..." along with saying that it may be write protected etc etc. So I tried a manual installation and copied over all the files from the disk onto my own PC, but the eauninstall.exe wouldn't copy across saying it could be write protected or in use by another program (which it isn't).

Also my AVG picks it up as a trojan, but i disabled this to try and get further in installation.

Any Help on how to install this game then guys?


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

you 100% sure its a legit copy as mine didnt have a problem at all with virus scan.

if you want i can locat my disc again and put a link online for you to take the original file

but first i would check to be sure its an original disc


----------



## Tyrannous (Jul 27, 2010)

yeah I'm sure it's real, came brand new and packaged, sealed and everything. I'm 99.99% sure it's brand new and legit, saying as the eBuyer had sold 30,000 items as well. Could you post up your eauninstall.exe please? 

Also, do you really think it is a trojan or just AVG being a bit stupid?

Many Thanks, 

Tyrannous


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

not sure if avg is correct or not

when im at home tonight ill set it up for u


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

bwolfje, please don't send your original file. If Tyrannous' disc is not genuine, there could be other infected files on there apart from eauninstall.exe. If the disc is genuine, then it's AVG being crap.

Tyrannous, AVG is well-known for giving false positives. Upload the file that you think might be a trojan to a free online virus scanner like *VirusTotal*, *Kaspersky* or *F-Secure*.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, will upload it tonight when i get home and post the results.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jul 27, 2010)

so I ran the uninstall.exe through kapersky online checker and got nothing, then i went to install the game again, and it got through the uninstall.exe problem, and got another problem with a different file, but ran the installation once more and got through with flying colours.

Still curious on what is going on, saying as now I can also move uninstall.exe whereas before I couldn't, I don't see what a few hours changed, especially when the computer was left exactly as it was. 

Thanks for all your help bwolfje and koala, much appreciated ray:


----------



## Tyrannous (Jul 27, 2010)

ARGGHHHH, 

Ok now I just tried to play the actual game, but the loading screen comes up, flashes once and then stays there "Not Responding"...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Does your computer meet the game's recommended requirements? Have you got SP3, DirectX 9.0c and the latest drivers and MS updates installed?


----------



## Tyrannous (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah I'm at least 2/3 times the requirements for it.

It finally loaded, but took a while to do so. It's better than nothing so I can't complain, think I'll just accept the slow loading speed at the start.

Listen thanks guys, I know I probably sound like a right pain with all my problems lol.


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

well since it actually was avg (thanks koala for the info on that websites to scan files  bookmarked them hehe) maybe the other problems with starting has something to do with it to ?

i dunno just throwing a wild guess in here


----------

